
'An alternative exists': the US citizens who vowed to flee to Canada – and did - eplanit
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/feb/01/us-citizens-move-to-canada-presidential-election
======
CM30
So apparently very few people actually ever follow up on their talk of leaving
the country when someone they don't like gets elected.

And the people who do tend to leave after those who don't complain so much
about it on Twitter and the likes?

Kind of reminds me internet communities, and the people threatening to 'leave
forever' after a major flame war/disagreement. Just as they're usually back
within a week, so are the people threatening to 'quit' the country.

------
Tomte
If you're afraid of POTUS you should stay in the US.

The president's power abroad is much bigger than his domestic power. He can
bomb a village in Newfoundland if he really wants to. But he cannot even stop
and search someone on Times Square.

~~~
theandrewbailey
> But he cannot even stop and search someone on Times Square.

Yes, he can: [https://www.aclu.org/know-your-rights-
governments-100-mile-b...](https://www.aclu.org/know-your-rights-
governments-100-mile-border-zone-map)

And in the past, if you weren't white:
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/12/stop-and-frisk-
viol...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/12/stop-and-frisk-violated-
rights-new-york-city-judge-rules_n_3743236.html)

